# Scelta reti Wireless [RISOLTO]

## marcowave

Ciao Ragazzi, ho un problema con il portatile.

Ho una Intel BG2200 configurata correttamente, infatti riesco tranquillamente a connettermi alle reti wireless e a ricevere l'indirizzo tramite DHCP.

Il problema è che un mio vicino di casa si è messo i wireless pure lui, e ora automaticamente li prende quella rete...

io ho emerso kwifimanager e li mi rileva sempre prima quella rete.. e cmq nel momento in cui lancio il net restart, mi prende sempre la rete del vicino..

come faccio a scegliere una rete?

esiste qualche tool migliore?

grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Ciao Ragazzi, ho un problema con il portatile.
> 
> Ho una Intel BG2200 configurata correttamente, infatti riesco tranquillamente a connettermi alle reti wireless e a ricevere l'indirizzo tramite DHCP.
> 
> Il problema è che un mio vicino di casa si è messo i wireless pure lui, e ora automaticamente li prende quella rete...
> ...

 

beh penso che una letta a /etc/conf.d/wireless.example possa chiarirti qualche dubbio!

ad esempio:

```
preferred_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

associate_order="any"

blacklist_aps=( "ESSID 3" "ESSID 4" )
```

----------

## marcowave

poi gli do un'occhiata! grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

oppure di' al vicino di escluderti dalla sua  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Luca89

Credo che il vicino dovrebbe rivedere la configurazione del suo access-point comunque.

----------

## CarloJekko

io mi trovo bene con GTKWifi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io mi informerei sul tipo di banda che ha il vicino, prima   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Credo che il vicino dovrebbe rivedere la configurazione del suo access-point comunque.

 

e direi anche del suo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

se la rete del vicino è aperta al mondo da quello che si intuisce lo è anche la sua.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io mi informerei sul tipo di banda che ha il vicino, prima    

 

Informare le vittime? Mai !  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> io mi trovo bene con GTKWifi

 

E' in portage?

----------

## marcowave

ragazzi apposto.. ho aggiunto le seguenti righe al mio /etc/conf.d/net

```

preferred_aps=( "JswNet" )

blacklist_aps_eth1=( "enrico" )

```

dove JswNet è il mio aps e enrico e l'aps incriminato..

cmq avevo provato ad ottenere un indirizzo con la rete del vicino, ma non me lo dava.. probabilmente ha messo un filtro sul MAC adress, come ho fatto anche io  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti, ciao!!

----------

## federico

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> ragazzi apposto.. ho aggiunto le seguenti righe al mio /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> 
> preferred_aps=( "JswNet" )
> ...

 

Come peach aveva consigliato nella prima risposta data in questo thread... Non si capisce a questo punto come mai tu non l'abbia provata subito...

 *Quote:*   

> cmq avevo provato ad ottenere un indirizzo con la rete del vicino, ma non me lo dava.. probabilmente ha messo un filtro sul MAC adress, come ho fatto anche io 

 

Oppure non assegnava l'indirizzo in dhcp. Ad ogni modo il filtro mac address se c'e' traffico lo si elude con pochi istanti di tcpdump.

Federico

----------

## marcowave

allora, io L'HO provato subito. E ha funzionato. Ho risposto appena possibile.

Infatti nel tread non vi sono altre risposte mie, ma solo messaggi altrui.

non capisco perchè in questo forum (italiano) siete sempre così acidi. Frustrati?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> non capisco perchè in questo forum (italiano) siete sempre così acidi. Frustrati?

 

Spero non sempre....   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   non capisco perchè in questo forum (italiano) siete sempre così acidi. Frustrati? 
> 
> Spero non sempre....  

 

Aspetta che finiscano questi deliziosi ponti e che arrivi il solleone!  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Frustrati?

 

Stressati.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   Frustrati? 
> 
> Stressati.

 

Overcloccati.

Credoc che ci sia la tendenza a dimenticare ch eun forum é un meccanismo asincrono: Io ho un problema, posto la richiesta, qualcuno, quando ha tempo mi risponde e, quando ho tempo, la provo.

In tutto questo ci sono un pò di intervalli "quando ho tempo" che non vengono considerati, e talvolta il suggeritore si aspetta che, postata la possibile soluzione, l'altro la provi immediatamente e, altrettanto immediatamente ne comunichi i risultati.

Almeno, é la mia impressione  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

ok ok.. adesso mi avete risposto con cortesia  :Very Happy: 

lo dicevo perchè anche altre volte non sono stato trattato proprio  benissimo. E sempre sulla sezione italiana, mai su quella internazionale.

C'è un po' la tendenza a snobbare i niubbi.. almeno mi pare!

cmq non importa, ha ragione randomaze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Randomaze ha SEMPRE ragione  :Exclamation: 

----------

## gutter

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E sempre sulla sezione italiana, mai su quella internazionale.
> 
> C'è un po' la tendenza a snobbare i niubbi.. almeno mi pare!
> ...

 

Io credo che la tendenza sia proprio opposta  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> lo dicevo perchè anche altre volte non sono stato trattato proprio  benissimo. E sempre sulla sezione italiana, mai su quella internazionale.

 

tieni conto che quando scrivi sulla sezione internazionale sei un italiano che scrive in inglese e quasi sempre trovi non-inglesi che leggono in inglese: ergo è piu' difficile interpretare il tono di chi scrive,  e - soprattutto - tu fai sicuramente piu' attenzione a cio' che scrivi.

Quando scrivi sul forum italiano, è probabile che tu presti meno attenzione alla forma e che noi non ci soffermiamo a pensare: "ho capito bene?"

Da qui le possibili incomprensioni.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Randomaze ha SEMPRE ragione 

 

 :Shocked: 

mia moglie avrebbe molto da ridire su questa affermazione   :Confused: 

----------

## u238

[OT]

@marcowave: Comunque ti consiglio di impostare una chiave WEP (magari a 128bit), sono 5 minuti, e almeno hai un minimo di sicurezza... ..si lo so serve a poco se non la cambi spesso, ma almeno un MINIMO di sicurezza in + ce l'hai  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

## marcowave

 *u238 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> @marcowave: Comunque ti consiglio di impostare una chiave WEP (magari a 128bit), sono 5 minuti, e almeno hai un minimo di sicurezza... ..si lo so serve a poco se non la cambi spesso, ma almeno un MINIMO di sicurezza in + ce l'hai 
> 
> [/OT]

 

grazie, quando ho tempo lo faccio...  :Very Happy: 

ad ogni modo vivo al quarto piano e da giu non si vede neanche la mia rete, ho provato  :Very Happy:  e nessuno dei miei vicini riuscirebbe mai ad eludere un filtro sui MAC adress..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

ci sono antenne grandi come 1 tubetto delle prigles che arrivano a chilometri di distanza  :Razz:  ..cmq se sei così certo dell'ignoranza dei tuoi vicini... sei ok!  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

guarda per essere sicuro l'ho impostata..  :Very Happy:  128 bit. Tutto ok  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

domanda per marcowave.

anche io ho una 2200bg. come hai fatto tu a configurarla. a me il sistema nonsi accorge nemmeno che possiedo una wireless....

----------

## marcowave

ho seguito una guida qui sul forum:

Questo è il topic che avevo aperto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304546-highlight-.html

E qui la guida che avevo seguito:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688-highlight-ipw2200.html

----------

## federico

 *u238 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> @marcowave: Comunque ti consiglio di impostare una chiave WEP (magari a 128bit), sono 5 minuti, e almeno hai un minimo di sicurezza... ..si lo so serve a poco se non la cambi spesso, ma almeno un MINIMO di sicurezza in + ce l'hai 
> 
> [/OT]

 

Si giusto cosi' prima di bucarti la rete piuttosto che 0 minuti ce ne mettono 30, o un'oretta (qualcosa di piu' se c'e' poca banda)   :Twisted Evil: 

Valutate sempre qualora possibile la connessione in openvpn nel wifi   :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si giusto cosi' prima di bucarti la rete piuttosto che 0 minuti ce ne mettono 30, o un'oretta (qualcosa di piu' se c'e' poca banda)  
> 
> Valutate sempre qualora possibile la connessione in openvpn nel wifi  

 

Ok, ma dai.. chi vuoi che si metta a cercare di bucare la mia rete a casa... per cercare cosa?

Va bene sicurezza, ma non paranoia. Credo che con un filtro su mac adress e una chiave wep a 128 bit si sia sicuri dal 99,9999% della popolazione mondiale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

spesso ti bucano la rete di casa solo per scroccare la connessione adsl....

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie grazie per l'aiuto.

però nn riesco a installare ipw2200, il driver, perchè dice

requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

cosa impossibile da fare, almeno da me....

----------

## marcowave

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> spesso ti bucano la rete di casa solo per scroccare la connessione adsl....

 

ok, ma vuoi che si mettano a tentare di eludere i filtri e le crittazioni? Credo siano ben pochi in grado di farlo, e di sicuro non nel mio condominio  :Very Happy: 

tenendo conto che vedo ben 2 reti senza filtri, a cuoi posso tranquillamente accedere, non mi sembra che i miei vicini siano molto in gamba in queste cose  :Very Happy: 

di solito la gente scrocca quando non trova nessuna protezione... 

cmq chiuso OT.

per darkmanPPT:

hai compilato tutti i moduli dentro il kernel?

----------

## darkmanPPT

tutto modulare!

----------

## marcowave

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> tutto modulare!

 

in teoria se tutti i moduli sono caricati dovrebbe compilare.

io avevo questi moduli caricati quando l'ho compilato:

```

# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4544  0 

ipw2200               133416  0 

firmware_class          8128  1 ipw2200 

ieee80211              37700  1 ipw2200 

ieee80211_crypt         5060  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211 

acerhk                 27140  0 

evdev                   8000  1 

usbhid                 24768  0 

ehci_hcd               29444  0 

uhci_hcd               30992  0 

usb_storage            99472  0 

usbcore               106680  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage 

fglrx                 239132  7 

intel_agp              20124  1 

agpgart                29100  2 intel_agp 
```

e nel kernel avevo integrato le seguenti voci:

```

Cryptographic options  -> 

  <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm 

  <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

  <*> CRC32c CRC algorithm
```

più di così non so cosa dirti  :Sad: 

----------

